# How to cook and eat lean beef(sounds dumb but read)



## Akash (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi. Everyone says that lean beef is a good source of protein but how do you eat it? Right now I put it in chili but in the other post my diet post chili isnt recommended on a cut diet. So I ask how do you eat it? Just like by itself or do you put it in something? Also how do you cook it. The person who sold me the medium lean beef told me you need to add oil to cook lean beef(since there's really no oil in it) so how do you guys cook your lean beef? Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2003)

Huh?  You talking ground beef?  If so, there are many ways to cook it.  Stir fry it with some veggies, make a hamburger, scramble it up and put it with salad greens and a whole lot more.  You don't need to add oil to cook it, just use some Pam or cooking spray in the frying pan.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Akash *_
> Hi. Everyone says that lean beef is a good source of protein but how do you eat it? Right now I put it in chili but in the other post my diet post chili isnt recommended on a cut diet. So I ask how do you eat it? Just like by itself or do you put it in something? Also how do you cook it. The person who sold me the medium lean beef told me you need to add oil to cook lean beef(since there's really no oil in it) so how do you guys cook your lean beef? Thanks.



Beef?

Hmmnn...

Ya like Taco's??

Try this:

Wheat Tortilla's by Mission
Ground Beef/drained under hot water NOT cooked in oil!!!!  Use Pam like Mochy said!
Lotsa lettuce
Fresh Tomato but lightly!
Red Hot sauce!
Season with Garlic (real) & pepper

OK... you don't like Taco's? 

If you have a Foreman Grill or grill.  Hamburger on a wheat bun!

How about Green stuffed meat peppers?
Same thing but make sure if you use rice that your portion is within 1/2 cup!  Don't like peppers?  Don't use em'.  Make the concoction anyways!  I do all the time!

How about a beef omelette?  Cook the hamburger and then crumble it!  Stuff it in your omelette and season it!  

I have other wacky idea's  but I leave you with this for now! 

Good luck!


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 7, 2003)

I like to grill the following "lean" steaks plain (no salt, pepper, etc..): Sirloin, T-bone, Filet Mignon and New York. Usually I'll cook the sirloin and T-bone between medium-well to well done. The filet mignon and New York, I like those between medium and medium-well. Serve this with some brown rice and veggies....awesome!!

If you don't want to grill, you can cut the sirloin, filet mignon and new yorks into 1/2" cubes and "stir-fry" them plain with some sweet onions and mushrooms. 

Ground sirloin beef, I like to cook them in a pan and add some scrambled eggs (1 whole, 4 whites) then top it with some salsa...awesome breakfast. I've also stir-fry them with some fresh veggies...


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 7, 2003)

> If you have a Foreman Grill or grill. Hamburger on a wheat bun!


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

I fry it with PAM on low heat, rinse the fat off with the tap and a strainer and put in on rice with a a little bit of seasoning or sauce.  Yummy!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2003)

I fry it and add some low salt taco seasoning.  I usually make a batch at the beginning of the week and use it at breakfast with eggs.  Pretty Tasty!


----------



## Rusty (Jan 8, 2003)

Fry up that ground beef with some veggies, spoon into a wheat peta and enjoy........add tabasco for taste.


----------

